# 2018 Tohatsu 30hp Tested



## Duramacr (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello, just want to say that I’m extremely happy 
with my choice of engine . I bought a 2018 tohatsu 30hp
long shaft outboard . I put it on a 2017 tracker topper
1542. This boat has a short transom so I used a budget mini
jacker to raise the engine up since it’s a longshaft. I also want
to get another welded boat in the future with a 21 inch transom.
The motor is full manual . I paid 3800 plus tax and license which 
was only 400 bucks more then the full manual short shaft 25hp so 
I just had to get the 30hp. The motor was still 1 inch below the keel 
so still not at optimum height . Anyway I broke it in the hard way . 
I’ve had good luck breaking engines in hard . They tend to run better
and make more horsepower later on down the road . So I went to castaic lake
3 days ago . My boat weighs about 230 because of wood flooring . Prop was 
13 inch pitch. 3 guys , ice chest , anchor, fishing equipment , etc.
3 guys totaling 670lbs. I hit 33mph with a full load with the rpms at 5700.
It was obvious It was too much prop for that weight . Then I dropped off a 220lb 
guy and the boat hit 35mph . With 2 people Rpms jumped up to almost
6000rpm. Then I went solo and I had to move the ice chest and gas tank 
up because the boat went straight up in the air when I would smash the throttle.
I even had to trim the engine all the way up which basically throws the front forward .
I finally got it plane and I hit 38mph but the front was plowing . The boat was scary at that 
speed . I had to slow down in the waves because I almost lost control. Rpms jumped to 
6200 which is right below the 6250 rev limit which makes it perfect with one person.
Too much engine for this boat . I ordered a solas 11 pitch and 12 pitch amita 3 props 
from a retailer called “ Jet” . 60 bucks a piece . It should go faster with a load and have 
a way better holeshot. I know the 25hp is a popular option so if any of you guys do that I 
would order it with a 10 or 11 pitch prop. Hopes this helps you guys . I will post other 
results when I raise the engine up a little more and with the other props.


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 17, 2018)

You are a mad man! You get an video of the top speed run :lol: 

I just broke in my 20hp Tohatsu last week, still only a little over half done, I'm doing it the slow way. Been very happy with the engine though and it has probably more power than my almost 14' boat can handle.


----------



## jethro (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow, make sure you wear your tether! That is a fast topper!


----------



## Bateman (Jun 18, 2018)

Wouldn't change a thing if I was seeing those numbers. Sounds spot on. 

You go down 1 or 2 in pitch and it's going to bounce off the limiter with a light load.


----------



## Duramacr (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks guys , I don’t go fishing ever by myself . I always take the kids or
Some buddies. Always at least 2 people on the boat . I think the 12 pitch 
would be perfect . Just raised the motor up another inch with a piece of 
Solid aluminum 1 inch square tubing . Now the cavitation plate is level or maybe 
A 1/4 inch above the keel. Should pick up some . I’ll post the results when I get back
to the lake .


----------



## Duramacr (Jul 4, 2018)

So I went to the lake again fishing with 2 friends and
the new 12 pitch prop . I lost 3 mphs and I couldn’t hit
full throttle cuz I would hit the rev limiter . The little red light
would turn on every time I got to 6250 on my tach. Was only
able to hit 30mph . 1 guy was 300, I’m 250, and another guy 
was 165 plus 2 small ice chests . I guess the 13 pitch is the 
way to go.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 7, 2018)

Duramacr said:


> So I went to the lake again fishing with 2 friends and
> the new 12 pitch prop . I lost 3 mphs and I couldn’t hit
> full throttle cuz I would hit the rev limiter . The little red light
> would turn on every time I got to 6250 on my tach. Was only
> ...


Yes, you should just about max out at RPM's with your lightest load. Sounds like a great rig, tight lines.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 8, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> Yes, you should just about max out at RPM's with *your lightest load*. Sounds like a great rig, tight lines.


I advise changing that to you should _“just about max out with load of *typical gear ALWAYS carried aboard*, you & 1/3rd fuel.”_


----------



## ProduceMan (Jul 8, 2018)

It's ok to raise the mini-jacker up more. That's why there are multiple holes. I've seen them mounted with 3 holes sticking above the transom. Pics would help.


----------



## Bateman (Jul 9, 2018)

Duramacr said:


> So I went to the lake again fishing with 2 friends and
> the new 12 pitch prop . I lost 3 mphs and I couldn’t hit
> full throttle cuz I would hit the rev limiter . The little red light
> would turn on every time I got to 6250 on my tach. Was only
> ...



Yep, hate to say I told ya so haha. Been there with a similar Tohatsu.


----------

